# KickOut Flashing



## jpm6621 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is the other side kickout flashing, it's just regular step flashing made into a kickout. There is ice and water guard behind the siding and 1/2" foam. Do i even need the kickout flashing here? Can someone explain how to rotate my pictures?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It is tough to tell if it is correct without looking under the shingle or behind the siding but the general appearance tells me that it is something that this installer hasn't done much of before.

I would therefore be wary of the correctness.

The siding is cut way to close to the roof deck so, if this was done by the same person, we have problems already.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

jpm6621 said:


> Can someone explain how to rotate my pictures?


how i do it : open the pic in your picture viewer. rotate it. then advance to the next pic, then back to the original pic.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

rotated .......


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What in the world did they use for a facia? Looks like a funnel to get all the water to go behind the wall and rot it out.
No drip cap, shingles left to short, J moulding to close to roof


----------



## jpm6621 (Feb 17, 2013)

It looks like crap i'm going to take it out, the wall never had water damage without kickout's. Basically theres step flashing running all the way down then the kickout being the last piece. Where should dripcap be installed? There is dripedge on the eave with the shingles flush with it. The fascia is aluminum made in a break to form around the old fascia board. From the eave, the fascia runs back in towards the house. So how do you run j channel around that inside corner which is not straight, if thats what needs to be there? How far should that j channel thats on the roof extend past the edge of the roof. Basically whats the best way to fix this.


----------



## jpm6621 (Feb 17, 2013)

Another View.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

It's incorrect. The siding is supposed to have been cut horizonally, not verticaly, inside,under, the 'ship-lap' where the current top edge of the flashing stops. Then, the cut is invisible. The flashing would still come out as far as it currently does. 
The top edge of the flashing would also be hidden, even if it meant making it a tad taller.


----------

